# 39 weeks with sick toddler...what can I do??



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

My 2.5 year old seems to have contracted a nasty cold. No big surprise this time of year but is this going to be a problem for me giving birth hopefullly here (at home) in the near future?

I have a pretty strong immune system and I haven't really ever been sick while pregnant...minus the stuffy nose I had a week or 2 ago.

#1. If I get his cough/cold is it going to be a big hinderance during labor?
#2. What can I do to prevent getting this from my son?
#3. (and most important) Is this going to be a big problem for my new baby when it arrives?? I don't want to have to keep my son away from the baby! How sad!!

Anyone have experience with this?
Any advice?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh, sorry you have to deal with that. Stuffy toddlers can be so miserable and need lots of cuddles!

Here's my 2cents on your questions:

#1. If I get his cough/cold is it going to be a big hinderance during labor?
*Your body may just wisely decide to not go into labor until your immune system has vanquished the germs*

#2. What can I do to prevent getting this from my son?
*Wash hands a lot and don't don't let him share your drinks or eating utensils.*

#3. (and most important) Is this going to be a big problem for my new baby when it arrives?? I don't want to have to keep my son away from the baby! How sad!!
*Even if you don't have any symptoms, your immune system might very well be handling the germ within yourself. And your wombling will get the benefit of that now and after birth through your breastmilk. I wouldn't let anyone with a cold near the baby unless they are in the immediate family, but germs that are being shared among parents and siblings, especially before birth shouldn't be a huge issue...since your body will have been hard at work accommodating those germs for a while now.*

I hope you don't get the cold, though, just so you don't have to be miserable too. I'd probably up the intake of vitamin c and do things like steaming or taking long hot showers just to keep my own comfort level.

blessings,


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mary3mama* 
#1. If I get his cough/cold is it going to be a big hinderance during labor?
*Your body may just wisely decide to not go into labor until your immune system has vanquished the germs*

Geez...I though of that but UGH! I really don't want to go to 42 weeks this time around!!!

#2 Thanks for reminding me of the handwashing/sharing utensils etc. I forget some of that and I had resigned to just having to get his cold. But I can try and avoid it that way.

#3 I knew that my midwife had said that there is no worry about your usual house hold germs. I wasn't sure if this would apply to a new cold but I can see how it would.

Still gonna keep my fingers crossed that I don't have to deal with this cold thing. Almost worse would be dh...he is not so resistant to illness as I am and you know how men are!! (Plus...he usually isn't up for sex if he is sick in any way...I need some prostagladins very very soon here!!!







)


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Something similar happened to me when I was pregant with #2. My two year old son caught the RotoVirus for the 3 YES THREE weeks leading up to my daughter's birth. Think lots of poop and vomit clean up. And, two weeks before my #2 was born my mom stopped by our house on her way back from India and got passed out sick. She gave her ick to my DH. The day before I actually went into labor, I had false labor & my DH labored with me for an hour & then had to go take a 3 hour nap!

It was awful. So, I totally totally feel for you!

I never got sick. I was totalyl fine except for being tired of taking care of 3 other sickies.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh ick!
So much for resting up before birth. What a nightmare. And then baby came and you got to go right into newborn care. That's nice. That makes me feel pretty good that ds only has a cold!
Terrible experience but you sure have a story to tell!


----------

